# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker -- Best Meat Thermometer



## jamiep

Hi,

I am wondering if anybody can recommend a meat thermometer that would work well with this smoker.

Is there a way to use the thermomter with out having to open up the smoker?

Thanks.

Jamie.

PS - for my jalapenos' stuffed them with chipotle/feta sausage, cream cheese, monteryjack cheese, wrapped in bacon, smoked using JackDAniels Barrel chips for about 3 hours. Mmm tasty.


----------



## gravespinner

Good question, and until someone answers I have been using a workaround.

I have one of the Oregon Scientific wireless cooking thermometers, but it does not have a temperature only setting. All the settings are tied to meat ie turkey, beef, pork, and to doneness of rare to well done, so the most you can set it for is 190F though it reads out up to 199F (or to 199C if you change the setting on the probe. The probe goes up to 425F (210C) so if you change it to read Celcius you can see when it is reading 108 which is your 225F smoking temp. I saw someone use the probe mounted through a wood block so it would read the temp on the rack you were using. I am sure there must be a proper readout available, but I was given one of these.

How did your superbowl leg of pork turn out?. I just bought one today and in searching found you had posted in this forum.


----------



## MossyMO

jamiep
The Maverick ET-73 is a dual probe thermometer (Also made in the Redi-Check brand name) with remote. Nice thermometer for smoking and monitoring the smokers temperature. Put one probe through a potato with the probe sticking out the opposite side, this probe will monitor your smoker temperature (the potato keeps the probe off of the metal racks). The other probe into your smoking product to monitor its internal temperature. The remote is handy, you can keep it with you within a reasonable distance (100 feet pending obstacles) and have the alarm set to alert you when your smoking product has reached a certain temperature and also have another alarm set for your smoker temperature going below or above your preset temperatures.

I have one of these in a Redi-Check, three Pinzon's single probe with remote (picked them up inexpensive off the internet) and two Pampered Chef single probe digital thermometers.

With all of these they are handy for smoking so you do not have to open the door losing heat and adding to your smoking time. One thing I will add is they do require care, especially the cables and probes. Watch that the cables do not get pinched in the smoker door or get knots or tight twists in them and the probes do not submerge in water to wash, just use a wet wash cloth. I think the manufactures make more money selling replacement probes than they do selling digital thermometers.

I have talked to others that own the Oregon Scientific that gravespinner spoke of and from what I hear they are good digital thermometers also.

The smoked jalapeño poppers you talk about are excellent, smoking friends I hang around with, we refer to them as ABT's (Atomic Buffalo Turds) !!!


----------



## jamiep

Thanks Mossy and Gravespinner for the advice. I will look for these products and test them out.

The Leg was excellent. I smoked it for about 24 hours in the smoker at about 225. every 2 hours adding a fresh handful of chips. I also sprayed with apple juice on the outside and rotated every once in a while. I used a combo of Jack Daniels Barrel chips and apple wood chips. Couple hand fulls of each soaked in water.

The jalapenos are so habit forming. It is 10 am here and i am eating them for breakfast.


----------

